# The Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power CBT (Computer Based Testing) PE Exam was released today



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 15, 2020)

FYI the official NCEES® Reference Handbook for new CBT electrical power PE exam was just released today.

The reference handbook is the ONLY reference material you'll be allowed to use during the new CBT (computer-based testing) electrical power PE exam starting January 2021.

I spent the entire day reading all 75 pages of the new reference handbook to help explain what's in it, what's important, and what it means for the new CBT PE exam.






* **Here is what is covered in the video:*



The Reference Handbook for the new CBT Format Electrical Power PE Exam for January 2021 – Open vs Closed Book

Reference Handbook Layout and Outline

Biggest Suprise – Lack of Protection

Second Biggest Suprise – Codes and Standards

Engineering Economics

Symmetrical Components

Instantaneous Functions, Average Value, RMS

Rotating Machines and Transformers

Final Thoughts on the new CBT Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power PE Exam

How to Login to NCEES® and Download or Print the CBT Reference Handbook for the Electrical Power PE Exam

Useful Links and Additional Information Related to the New CBT Format for the Electrical Power PE Exam

Questions, Thoughts, or Comments on the New NCEES® Reference Handbook for the CBT Electrical Power PE Exam?

Have any questions? Post below and I'll be happy to answer any questions you have on the new reference handbook (still can't believe protection is missing from it).


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks @Zach Stone, P.E. that was a very quick response. Hopefully the October exam is still on and we won't have to worry too much about the lack of protection, but this still seems like a good reference to include for the paper exam.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 15, 2020)

ryankon518 said:


> Thanks @Zach Stone, P.E. that was a very quick response. Hopefully the October exam is still on and we won't have to worry too much about the lack of protection, but this still seems like a good reference to include for the paper exam.


Protection will still be there. Regardless of what is included (or not included in the case of protection) in the reference handbook, the exam specifications so far have not changed and protection remains the largest subject by number of approximate questions. 

Can't hurt to bring with you for the October exam as an additional reference, but even if you have just a few of the more commonly recommended reference books for the power pe exam then you'll have plenty more materiel than what is provided in the surprisingly brief reference handbook.


----------

